# ֳ

## admin

*[SIZE=3]   !    ,  ,  .
   -    ,     ,    .      ,   .
   . 

15+6?                
3+56?               
89+2                     
12+53                         
75+26                       
25+52                                
63+32                                
 :  -   ,   ...  
 ...    
123+5                                                    
!    !                                                                     
 ...                          
 ...                                      
 -...                                                  
     ,   ?
 ,    2% ,   ""  "" . 
98%      " ".      , 
     .*

----------


## admin

-   :)

----------


## kobieta

:)

----------


## B@cZ

...

----------


## Odo

,    .

----------


## Taurus

, -" "...- , ..  :sarcastic:

----------


## V00D00People

!

----------


## admin

> !

     3    ,  ,     . :) 
          . :)

----------


## Mila

,       - :umnik2:

----------


## aneisha

.    .        :)

----------


## nickeler

...     ,    :)   ...    ?

----------


## V00D00People

"!    !"   "  ",  "  " "    "?    ?    "" ...?

----------


## admin

:)

----------


## Maya

...    ! :)))

----------


## Marisya

...  .
    ,     ,    . 
 ,    :)

----------


## Lindorie

))))

----------


## Uksus

,      . ,  - .        -   :)
     ,    * 
 -    䳿 
 ,          . ,   ,     "".    ? 
http://ecokom.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1295
,         
     - 
,   
 30-40%     ,

----------


## Tail

> ...    ! :)))

  :     ?      :) 
      :sarcastic:

----------


## Waldemar

.... ...          ...      .. ))

----------


## Odo

: http://www.psyonline.ru/tests/iq_humor.php

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

!!!!
   !!!!
...     ,     ...

----------


## laithemmer

(- ) !

----------


## Odo

:    ?

----------


## admin

> 7    8.  . ,        "".   .       ,   ,    -  . ,  ,  ,   ,  15%.*

----------


## V00D00People

> :    ?

    7    8.  . ,        "".   .       ,   ,    -  . ,  ,  ,   ,  15%.* 
..     ,   :))

----------


## admin

> ,  ,  ,   ,  15%.

       .

----------


## kobieta

8  8 - ,  -   ,      .       ,      (4%    ).  :  - ,         .  :   .           .*

----------


## V00D00People

kobieta,  "  "?

----------


## kobieta

> kobieta,  "  "?

     ...
,   - 8  8.
 ..    ,    .. :)

----------


## Uksus

7    8.  . ,        "".   .       ,   ,    -  . ,  ,  ,   ,  15%. 
.    . ,             ....    ...     ?

----------


## KageHokori

,

----------


## aneisha

7    8.  . ,        "".   .       ,   ,    -  . ,  ,  ,   ,  15%.*  
 .       8   )))))

----------


## kobieta

> 7    8.  . ,        "".   .       ,   ,    -  . ,  ,  ,   ,  15%.*  
>  .       8   )))))

   aneisha,            ,   8 ???!!!!   ,   ...

----------


## KageHokori

8  8 - ,  -   ,      .       ,      (4%    ).  :  - ,         .  :   .           .*   
.

----------


## ̳



----------


## F_O_X

.

----------


## aneisha

> aneisha,            ,   8 ???!!!!   ,   ...

  ,      , ? 
,    .

----------


## Regen

,  
[COLOR="Navy"]     . , , 
  .   -    !      , ?
 . ,   .    .
, ,   . ,   3 . ,   , ,      10   ,    .   !     .
    ,   ,
     ,   ,      .
    -      ,        , ?

.     !
: 
1.       1  11. 
2. ,  1  2    . 
3.  3  7    . (  ,   ,     .) 
4.    (    ) 4,5  6- . ( ,        .) 
5.      8,9,10 11.(  ,      !) 
6. , ,   
    ... 
1.        ,       2 
2.    3 -  ,   
3.    7 -   ,  ,          . 
4.         4 
5.    5     
6.    6 -   " " 
7.   8      3 
8.   9 -  ,       7 
9.   -  ,     , 
 
10.  11       
11.       -   ,  -    ,    . 
12.   20   ,   , 
.    ,  ,   -  .
,   ! 
      ,    .
-       13:00-16:0

----------


## laithemmer

-    Aneish    ...    ..     ? ͳ    -  ..     ,   ,        ))) 
    -     ,    ...      :

----------


## 21

!

----------


## Mr.Kronko

( ...)

----------


## crazyastronomer

....   !!  
,  :    .      -  ,     . ,   "  "       . (     ).  ""  "" - ()  ,   ""  "". ,     -    . 
 ,  98% -  , .     ,     (.   )

----------


## Olio

,  )))

----------


## laithemmer

*Olio*,   ))))   ?

----------


## Sky

,

----------


## Olio

*laithemmer*,  ))   -  (!;)) ))

----------


## laithemmer

*Olio*,    ,   !    ,      ??

----------


## Olio

> ,

      )))

----------


## sharasha

.  !)))

----------

